# 5 Cheese Lasagna



## Erik (Jul 25, 2006)

Cream Sauce:

1/4 c butter
1/4 c flour
2 c milk
Melt butter in saucepan over medium heat. Whisk in flour, and cook until blended. Add milk and simmer till thicken and thoroughly mixed. Transfer to bowl, and chill in refrigerator. Makes slightly over 2 cups.
Cheese Filling

1/3 c sundried tomatoes rehydrated in olive oil,drained and minced
1 T minced roasted garlic
1/3 c chopped roasted red peppers
1/2 c cleaned baby spinach
1/4 c minced basil leaves
3 1/2 c ricotta cheese
3 eggs
1 c parmesan cheese
1/2 c romano cheese
1/2 t salt
1/2 t black pepper
1/2 t crushed red pepper
Mix all ingredients 3 1/2 qt mixer. Add 1 1/2 c cream sauce, and mix until fully blended.
Other ingredients...

4 c shredded mozzarella cheese
2 c fontina cheese
Cook 1 lb lasagna noodles until al dente. Cool under cold water, and drain thoroughly.
Method:
Preheat oven to 350 degrees
In a lightly oiled 9x13x2 baking pan,place 3 lasagna noodles, overlapping slightly. Spread 1 1/2 c cheese filling over noodles evenly. Top with 2 c mozzarella and 1 c fontina.
Next, top with 3 more noodles. Spread 1/2 cream sauce evenly over top...finish with remaining mozzarella and fontina. Cover carefully and loosely with foil. Bake for an hour.

Variations: top with hot marinara when serving, or you can add cooked meats of your choice. I prefer it the way it is, though!!!
Enjoy with some good bread and with a great wine!!!


----------



## jennyema (Jul 25, 2006)

This is basically the Olive Garden copycat recipe, no?  I'm sure lots of people are looking for it.


----------



## Half Baked (Jul 25, 2006)

I've never eaten at an Olive Garden but I will go just to try this recipe.   Sounds wonderful.

How do all the ingredients fit in a 9x13 pan?


----------



## jkath (Jul 25, 2006)

oh that sounds so tasty!
Thank you Erik!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jul 25, 2006)

Sounds really good, but what do you mean by "romano cheese"?  Pecorino romano?


----------



## Erik (Jul 28, 2006)

Jennyema- if it is, i'm sorry...a friend of mine gave me this recipe...I really enjoyed it...

urmaniac13...yeah pecorino romano is the same!!!


----------



## jennyema (Jul 28, 2006)

Erik said:
			
		

> Jennyema- if it is, i'm sorry...a friend of mine gave me this recipe...I really enjoyed it...
> 
> urmaniac13...yeah pecorino romano is the same!!!


 
Erik, no worries!!  People are always asking for recipes from OG, so I am sure they'll appreciate it.  I noted that if anyone did a OG "search" on our site.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Aug 8, 2006)

That recipe sounds literally out of this world.


----------



## QSis (Aug 8, 2006)

Wow, next time someone asks for a vegetarian suggestion, this is the one I'll point to!

Great one!

Lee


----------

